# Rifle Scope???



## dbrekken (Sep 6, 2005)

I just bought a ruger model 77 30-06 last weekend and i am looking to buy a scope. Im looking to spend under 150$, does anyone have a good scope to suggest :sniper:


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nope...not for under $150.... another fifty bucks will buy some very good stuff...

Redfield has reappeared in the market and start at that price...Burris Fullfield has nice scopes for around 200 and include a pair of 8x40 binoculars...Also, Bushnell has products in that range...I think the 3200 is priced around $200..


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good morning,

Leoupold Rifle Scope, VX-lll, 2.5-8 powder, matte finish, Boone and
Crockett Reticle.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Here's a few in your price range I found by clicking one of the links at the bottom of the page. I am a fan of Sightron, but I've also been hearing alot of good things about Swift, I would give them a look, supposed to be every bit as good as a Leupold at half the cost.

http://www.binoculars.com/products/Swif ... e_507.html

http://www.binoculars.com/products/Swif ... e_505.html

http://www.binoculars.com/products/Swif ... e_484.html

And this from Bear Basin: http://www.bearbasin.com/catalog.htm#b_l_scopes

Bushnell Elite 3200 3-9X 40mm Gloss or Matte (Plex) (Rain Guard) $179

huntin1


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

All depends on what you wanna do.

I'm a target boy. I have a Ruger Model 10/22-TALM (the factory race rifle), which is a real tack driver out to maybe 150 yrds. At 75 yrds, I can put three .22s through the whole made by a .38 pistol round.

Since I like extreme precision, I like high power scopes so I can see whatever miniscule thing I'm shooting at. I have a NcStar 6.5x-24x50mm scope with an illuminated rangefinding reticule. The windage/elevation knobs are 1/8" MOA clicks. I love the enormous objective, the eye relief is quite comfortable, and 24x is very, very nice. And I got it, including shipping, for a very reasonable $125.

Now, if you're hunting (and I suspect you are, given the cartridge), there's quite a few 3x-9x40mm scopes. Field and Stream had a good piece on a few really good ones. Bushnell is fine. I've owned Tascos and they seemed just fine to me, even though they're pretty damn cheap. No experience with very many others. Nikons are hideously expensive for what you get.

But I'm always going to be a NcStar guy until I hit the lottery and can start buying my glass from Zeiss and Swarovski. NcStar provides glass to the military, by the way, and I know guys that have used their scopes in the field, and they're terrific.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

Nikon prostaff 3-9x40 $150
or spend 50 bux more and get the buckmaster3-9x40


----------



## dbrekken (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey thanks guys for the info I ended up finding one on sale at cabellas. 
it was a simmons 2-10X44 for 110.00$ im all ready for the deer now :sniper:


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

Mike Lundberg said:


> Nikon prostaff 3-9x40 $150
> or spend 50 bux more and get the buckmaster3-9x40


I've seen them pro staff's in the cabellas bargain cave factory refurbished for $75, thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=315034
Spend an extra $30 bucks and get this one. Unless you plan on shooting more then 400 yards the 7x should work just fine and at woods range 2x is mighty handy for those fast, close shots. Personally, I've owned a couple BSA scopes and found them to be pretty good too unless you plan on being extra hard on your equiptment. Anyway, check out some of the other scopes at Midway U.S.A., I'm sure you'll find something you like. Just remember, it's better to have a bit less power then too much.


----------

